# Placement of full chest logo and numbers on back of hockey jerseys



## greeneyeddi (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi All-
Does anyone here know the typical placement guidelines for a full chest logo and numbers on the back of Hockey practice jerseys that have a font and back yoke? The customer gave me a sample jersey from an old batch they had done, but the numbers seem very low on the back to me and I just want to make sure I don't end up repeating someone else's mistake if the placement on the sample is incorrect.  
Many thanks for any help---I've never done hockey jerseys before so this is all new to me. 
Di


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

While there may be someone here who can give you a technical answer to this, if they don't, why not go to your local sporting goods store or mall and look at where the liscensed apparel is putting them. I'd take that as a good reference point. Just an idea, hope it helps.


----------



## greeneyeddi (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks Girlzndollz---that's a possibility. We don't have a sporting goods store near us, the closest is about 1/2 hour away, but maybe hubby and I will take a drive tomorrow so I can take a look. I tried looking at some online--but it's pretty hard to get a reference point as to where they are placed from photos.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Our typical placement is 3" below the neckline for the front and 5" on the back. For jerseys, the numbers go a little more down the back, they should start just below the shoulder blade or at the bottom of the armholes. For the front, at the middle of the armholes. I don't think you can be too high on either though but if you go too low it won't look good.

Just remember that the pads they wear will raise the jersey up.


----------



## greeneyeddi (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi binki-
I just did a test press and I placed the center of the numbers (they are 8" high) in line with the bottom of the armhole--looks pretty good! Thanks so much!


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeah! I'm glad you got your help, it's great when that happens, isn't it? This is an awesome forum.


----------



## greeneyeddi (Jul 21, 2007)

It's an awesome forum indeed! I had searched for this info all over the net and had found nothing---posted the ? here and got the answers I needed. I should have just come here first. LOL!


----------

